# Help with labor epidural billing



## ksmcarthur (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi Group,

My anesthesia charge ticket for a labor epidural has the time as start 1352 stop 1430 then above that time the dr. wrote start 1945 stop 2005. There is no mention of the second set of time on the anesthesia record. When I questioned the dr. for a second anesthesia record this is how he responded: 

There was only one bolus given at 1945 to 2005. I usually give bolus of 0.25% Bupivacaine with Fentanyl 10 mcg/cc, 3+3+4=10 cc, at the time of insertion epidural catheter and document in chart. 

Do I bill this as 01967 with only the 1945 to 2005 time??

Thank you,
Karen


----------



## hstrasko_rn@atlanticlegalnurseconsultants.com (Feb 9, 2015)

kmcarthur@medicmgmt.com said:


> Hi Group,
> 
> My anesthesia charge ticket for a labor epidural has the time as start 1352 stop 1430 then above that time the dr. wrote start 1945 stop 2005. There is no mention of the second set of time on the anesthesia record. When I questioned the dr. for a second anesthesia record this is how he responded:
> 
> ...


Hi Karen, You do have the correct CPT code. The description of 01967 is as follows: "Neuraxial labor analgesia/anesthesia for planned vaginal delivery (this includes *any repeat *subarachnoid needle placement and *drug injection *and/or any necessary replacement of an epidural catheter during labor.) Hope this helps. H.Strasko, RN, CPC, CLNC
**CPT Assistant December 01:3 CPT Changes: An Insiders View 2002.


----------



## ksmcarthur (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you!!


----------

